# Blue Phased Ross (Pics added)



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Is the Blue Ross becoming more and more common? I shot one this weekend and its sweet as hell, but is it that once in a lifetime bird anymore? I know I am lucky but I don't know if I am that lucky. I have heard of a few guys that have shot a blue ross this year. Who has all shot one? I know its a sweet bird none the less and I am going to mount it for sure... I will post some pics tomorrow or sometime soon.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Who has shot one??????No one has.They are all Blue phase/Ross hybrids.

They are becomming more common and if I shot one,it would be mounted. :beer:


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

well all ill say is the blue phased i have mounted that stands right next to a ross you cant tell them apart so dont care what people say i have a blue phased and we have killed about 7 of them over the years with many hybrids killed

yes we are seeing more being killed thats for sure but they sure are a cool looking bird


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Heres some pics of the Blue rossie. I put a juvy snow, juvy blue, ross, and the blue ross all by eachother so you guys could get a good look at him. I am planning on getting him mounted but I do not know where yet.
































Heres a pic of our birds for the day>


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd be putting that one on the wall! :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome bird! I'm sure some however will dissagree and try to tell you that the bird is a cross between a ross, blue and a speck! :beer:

They are becoming more common but still a very rare harvest. Congrats!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

rare or not....hybrid with a speck or lessor snow ....ANYWAY you look at it still a beuatiful bird...

great job.....you should start plating the lottery


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Well I have to say that if there is such a thing as a blue ross this is defintetly it. No one can say anything about any grin patches or what not on this bird. to me its definetly a ross..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Only DNA test can tell.All the ones I've heard tested are hybrids.This one probably is to.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sweet bird!

Take it to Rick at roughrider gamebirds, he's right in town there and does awesome work!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome bird and that looks like a greeat hunt


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Here's some literature for everyone, now don't beleive everything you read but it does g into some good detail... This article may be a little outdated. Anyways here ya go: http://elibrary.unm.edu/sora/Auk/v096n0 ... p0550.html


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Great lookin bird a definite trophy! :beer:


----------

